# Snuffly baby - cold, intolerance or allergy?



## CK78

Sorry if this drags on but i want to give you all the info!

I really don't know what to think is going on with my little girl - she is 16 weeks old and for at least the last 8 weeks she has had a snuffly nose.  We all had a cold and her snuffles just didn't go away like ours did.  I spoke to my HV about this as she had 'snotty' stuff in her spit up but she said they can take a while to go, not to worry and being sick was a way she could get rid of the mucous.  I used saline drops and since she has been 3 months, karvol, we also raised her bed but in the night when she wakes for her feed (her only breast feed) between 3- 5 she has difficulty breathing and sounds really congested.  This is the worst time of day - the rest of the time you would'nt really notice she has snuffles.

Anyway the last week or so she has had blood up her nose in with snotty stuff so i spoke to another HV who said not to worry - her little nose is sensitive and it may just be aggravated by the snuffles.

I then spoke to another HV about her being congested at night etc and she suggested she had an allergy and it may be something in the bedroom as it is worse when she has been in the bedroom for a long period but said it would be hard to find what the problem was.  That night we moved her from her carry cot to her cot bed but still in our room as we thought we had to start somewhere with trial an error.  This made no difference.

Today i had her weighed by ANOTHER ! HV and she said she has a mild milk intolerance.  The only other symptom she has that has made her say this is being sick a bit and it is usually mucousy.  She said to try her on soya milk and see if it makes a difference. She is putting on weight steadily - on about 20th centile for weight and height and is very happy and settled and developing well.

I am really hesitant to take this advice as all the HV have said different things and after reading things about soya milk i really don't want to move her to that.  

I struggled with breast feeding and only managed exclusive bf for 8 weeks and then formula has taken over really as i just didn't seem to have enough milk along with other issues.  Would there be any point in trying to re-establish bf so she was having less formula?  If she has a milk intolerance does that mean cows milk or any milk?  When i was totally BF her she was hardly ever sick?? I only breastfeed her in the night and i think this is more for comfort - if she would be better if i tried to feed her more is this achievable now? 

Would you agree with the intolerance thing or have any other ideas?

I hope you have managed to get to the end as i have really written a book! Sorry! I would really appreciate your opinion as i just don't know what to do for the best. 

C
X


----------



## jeanette

Hiya hun

Sorry for not replying earlier

How are things going?

Jxxx


----------



## CK78

Hi Jeanette

Well not much change really - 
*we cleaned the bedroom within an inch of its life as cleaning has been on the back burner for a while!!! We thought then we could rule out a dust allergy.  
*We have changed her milk to a lower lactose one which is thicker so should stay down better - it does a bit. 
*I have tried to encourage her to breast feed more as when i think back i started introducing formula about the same time as the snuffles started but after only about 8 weeks of only 1 or 2 breast feeds during the night she is not that keen on it during the day and gets VERY cross!! I dont really have much milk now so she gets annoyed!
* A lovely FF sent me a msg that she had similar and and her son had reflux??
* I now think her poos are probably more watery than they should be too. 

would love to know your views if you have time.

C
xx


----------



## jeanette

Hiya C

Have you been to see your GP at all?

I wouldnt mess around with her milk without seeking medical advice first. Im just wondering if you need to see a dietitian to discuss feeding.

Does your dd sound wheezy at all? Does she arch her back when feeding?

Breast milk would be better for here..esp as she was much better having it. You can get your supply back- have a look at my article in the breast feeding section on increasing your breast milk supply.

Have lots of skin to skin care, keep offering your breast. You may be better to start using a pump to help stimulate your milk supply- ideally a double electric one as these have been proven to help increase and maintain breast milk.

If you do a google search on reflux there is lots of information about it. My second dd had reflux and was treated successfully with gaviscon.

Her weight is steady so thats great  

Which ff have you used?

Jxx


----------



## CK78

hi

yep seen gp but few weeks ago and they said it was just cold taking a while to go.  we have another app booked for later today.

she is not wheezy and doesnt arch her back 

I will have a look at your article - thanks.  I spoke to a breast feeding councellor the other day who gave me some great tips, its just really hard to get her on as she goes on for about 2 seconds and then just comes off but at night she is great.  I have got a TT pump but find it really painful.

I have tried googling her sypmtoms but they fit with a few things!

The first formula she had was aptamil 1 and this last week we changed her to cow and gate comfort as i heard it had less lactose and was thicker but as you say its best not to mess around with the milk but i was just desperate to try something.  I will see what the gp has to say later.

Thanks for your time Jeanette.
C
x

Oh something i have been wondering - sorry horrid question but if she has green coloured bogeys does that mean an infection - ie still her cold?  Or would they be greeny if it was an intolerance too?


----------



## CK78

Thanks for your support jeanette - saw the GP this afternoon and she says she thinks it is reflux so we have got some gaviscon to try!  Hope it does the trick and that is all it is!


----------

